# Blasting and Cruising Versus Cycling Steroids



## SeattlesBest (Apr 26, 2015)

https://youtu.be/61z-DvsbbX8


What you guy's think?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2015)

I think the dude is funny and I agree with him!!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 26, 2015)

Ya he's a little crazy But I like hes starting a convo


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2015)

Liked this guy until he said he'd rather be natty because it's "easier"


----------



## AnonymousH (Sep 13, 2015)

What's blasting and cruising? What's Cycling Steroids?


----------



## the_predator (Sep 14, 2015)

AnonymousH said:


> What's blasting and cruising? What's Cycling Steroids?


^This guy gets it


----------



## SeattlesBest (Sep 15, 2015)

the_predator said:


> ^This guy gets it


Lol


----------



## AnonymousH (Sep 15, 2015)

Lol wow guys


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Tesla (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## AnonymousH (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol


----------



## AnonymousH (Sep 16, 2015)

Haha


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2015)

Stfu dickhead


----------



## AnonymousH (Sep 16, 2015)

Who me?


----------



## charley (Sep 17, 2015)

AnonymousH said:


> Who me?





....   as they say in France.....    " if the shoe fits"  ...


----------



## charley (Sep 17, 2015)

.. Rep stars & like button for sure, but i don't think prince gives a shit , he's busy counting his money[& spending it on pussy i can't afford] lol ...  you never get 'reps' anymore , only prince & heavy selling their 'bunk goods'.....    i stop by without 'signing in' , sometimes days will go by without a new post, but you know all this Farva ....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2015)

The rise of ASF - that forum was designed to draw in steroid users with steroid sellers. It would ping on any Google search, every other forum has suffered from membership drain Prince is a very smart Jew.


----------



## the_predator (Sep 17, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> The rise of ASF - that forum was designed to draw in steroid users with steroid sellers. It would ping on any Google search, every other forum has suffered from membership drain Prince is a very smart Jew.


I gotta agree! As soon as ASF started to grow, this place started to dissipate.


----------



## AnonymousH (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey I'm a noob to this stuff. What are you guys taking about. I'm all ears. I'd like to learn and maybe do this stuff. Don't quote me I don't know yet. It 1st has to be legal and good for my body 1st.


----------

